# Favorite Backpacking Loops



## Connecticut (Mar 23, 2009)

What are your favorite backpacking loops in the northeast?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 1, 2009)

Non-backpacker, some huts & Cabins, that Said.

Greylock, single night, up Gould or Cheshire Harbor, some back track after greylock summit, south on AT over Saddleball, stay at cabin above Old Adams Road.  (can be done as a fairly long day trip also.)

ADK's - many options, same as the Whites, best done with a map, any trip that goes through Avalanche Pass & past the lakes are a plus.  Peaks like Colden, Algonquin, Skylight & marcy could be done.  Great Range is real nice, backpacking options limited here as you can't descend onto the AMR side to camp. Could do several day loops up to a week & focus either on Isolation or alpine summits or a mix of both.

NH pemi - many options.  Can be peakbagging or could do loop with no peaks or just a couple & many streams.  one or two day options in great Gulf or Dry River would be nice also. IMO better to base camp in these two places.

VT - a popular overnight is Stratton & Stratton Pond.  (with car spotting can section hike the LT if doing the entire 165 miles is too much.


----------



## gravydan (Apr 13, 2009)

Ill second the pemi loop.


----------



## MichaelJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Loops are tough - I tend to do more traverses or base camp in-and-outs.

One of the best loops ever, though, is the Bigelows up in Maine. You can go up the AT and spend the night either at Horns Pond or up in the col between West and Avery peak, then come down the Fire Warden's trail back to a short dirt road walk to your car.


----------

